# Porcupine mountains Trip



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

I’m headed up to the porcupine mountains for the first time ever in a few weeks and was just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to get after some brookies or browns! I’ll be staying right down in Ontonagon, never been up to the UP for trout fishing so just trying to have a good time and get on some fish feel free to PM me, not lookin for any spots per say just a stream or too worth trying id love to get out and explore but only have about a day over the week as it’s a family trip! Thanks for any help anyone can provide! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Mipike91 said:


> I’m headed up to the porcupine mountains for the first time ever in a few weeks and was just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to get after some brookies or browns! I’ll be staying right down in Ontonagon, never been up to the UP for trout fishing so just trying to have a good time and get on some fish feel free to PM me, not lookin for any spots per say just a stream or too worth trying id love to get out and explore but only have about a day over the week as it’s a family trip! Thanks for any help anyone can provide!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hit the mouth of the presque isle river. Anything could be in there- from brookies to browns, musky, big smallmouth, coho, pinks... Start with little Cleo or #2 spinners. Jointed rapalas in gold/black or perch. All depends on how much water is moving thru. Falls concentrate migratory fish. A little early for silver fish but you never know. Beautiful place to be with or without the rod. Enjoy.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Grinnell said:


> Hit the mouth of the presque isle river. Anything could be in there- from brookies to browns, musky, big smallmouth, coho, pinks... Start with little Cleo or #2 spinners. Jointed rapalas in gold/black or perch. All depends on how much water is moving thru. Falls concentrate migratory fish. A little early for silver fish but you never know. Beautiful place to be with or without the rod. Enjoy.[/QUOT
> 
> Ontonagon below bond falls has tons of brookies (small but great fun on 4lb ultralight/ 3 weight fly rods)


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Mipike91 said:


> I’m headed up to the porcupine mountains for the first time ever in a few weeks and was just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to get after some brookies or browns! I’ll be staying right down in Ontonagon, never been up to the UP for trout fishing so just trying to have a good time and get on some fish feel free to PM me, not lookin for any spots per say just a stream or too worth trying id love to get out and explore but only have about a day over the week as it’s a family trip! Thanks for any help anyone can provide!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If you go in line and look at the DNR map of trout streams in the Ontonagon area you will find a veritable plethora of waters that hold trout. Most any of those will produce brookies. Finding browns will be a little more challenging. Maybe try the "unmentionable" mentioned above. FM


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

The Ontonagon River is a big system and a little confusing. Much of the western half of it is too warm for Trout - lake sources, and long, un-shaded tribs that stay warm. They look awesome for Trout but alas, no. They can have great fishing; I know a spot near the WI line where you can about catch a warm water fish on every cast.

The eastern half (only one third, really) is excellent for Trout, but is a bit of a drive back south from the town of Ontonagon. Everything can end up in a brown silted flow; the line where that will be depends on how long it has been since it rained. Access can be limited by the deep gorge terrain until you get higher up in the system. The soils in the area are thin over bedrock and the streams are somewhat 'flashy' as a result. That is also true of some of the short systems that flow to Superior west of Ontonagon on the east side of the park. Inside the park might have better stream trout options; haven't tried those myself.

There is a bait shop in town; I have never visited but I am sure they would help get you close to something matching your gear and how you want to fish and current water conditions.

Since "in a few weeks" = 2nd half of August, anywhere river water is entering Superior might have a natural born Chinook hanging around by then. They show up first.


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Mouth of the Presque is for sure worth a trip. 

Pull out the Michigan trout maps and you'll find plenty to keep yourself busy. All of it will involve a bit of driving and hiking, but if you aren't up for that you aren't going to be satisfied with the trip from a fishing perspective. Google Earth in conjunction with maps is a good starting point.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

The park has lots of great water if you are willing to hike in. The closer to Superior the better this time of year so that there is enough water in the rivers to fish. Lots of really skinny water. Some spots so skinny a dry fly would fish it best. The fish are super spooky too. It is mostly brookies and rainbows.


----------

